# Some dye sub mugs i did today..



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I had some mugs to make up for some customers today.. and made one for myself with the shops name.. (its the red white and blue one).. thought i would share a few pictures..

I use a okidata 5200 with ati dyesub toner.. 
When mugs and plates i use the gloss paper so i dont have any residue that i have to remove like with so many lasers.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice job !! I like to do mugs. They are a good seller at some of the venues,I sell at. I just wish their was more competition in the ink supply market. i will have to stop when my ink runs out do to the fact that I refuse to use the only manufacturer of ink available now . Nice job, thanks for sharing. .... JB


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

yups is one of the reasons im glad i went with the laser. .lol..


----------



## trishtaz (Oct 16, 2006)

COEDS said:


> i will have to stop when my ink runs out do to the fact that I refuse to use the only manufacturer of ink available now .


I'm just getting into this end of the market so I may be a little behind the times ... isn't TOG still a competitor to Sawgrass? I just e-mailed them about purchasing ink.


----------



## dawnpoetic (Jul 9, 2006)

Your mugs look GREAT! Nice job!


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

thank you.. i really enjoy making mugs.. they are fun.. I have a graphics collection (the one that the statue of liberty is from) that i love to use to make mugs and mousepads.. as they reallllllllllllllly are colorful..


----------



## trishtaz (Oct 16, 2006)

The designs are all very cool, but Statue of Liberty design especially. What kind of mug press do you use? I had been reading that some of the presses won't allow you to imprint the design all the way up to the lip of the mug.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

i actually use mug wraps.. and cook them in a toaster oven.. the mug wraps are great cuse you really can cover more of the mug..
and i can cook several mugs at a time.. 

The statue of liberity design is one of the juicy drops from this site.
Juice Drops Libraries by Digital Juice

we have like 12 of their juice drop collections and I absolutely love them.. They arent cheap but with making printed banners, signs, mugs and mouse pads.. they have more then paid for themselfs many times over


----------



## trishtaz (Oct 16, 2006)

mystysue said:


> i actually use mug wraps.. and cook them in a toaster oven.. the mug wraps are great cuse you really can cover more of the mug..
> and i can cook several mugs at a time..


Where did you get yours? I read a good review of Cactus wraps but it seems hard to get them. From what I've read, I can't tell if there's a real difference between wrap brands or if it's all the same.



mystysue said:


> The statue of liberity design is one of the juicy drops from this site.
> Juice Drops Libraries by Digital Juice
> 
> we have like 12 of their juice drop collections and I absolutely love them.. They arent cheap but with making printed banners, signs, mugs and mouse pads.. they have more then paid for themselfs many times over


I had seen Digital Juice stuff for video jumpbacks but didn't realize they have still images also. They have great stuff.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Trish..
I got the mug wraps here.
Dye Sublimation Ink, Supplies & Equipment Coast Graphic Supply
(coast graphics supply) and they have been really good to work with.. I got my mugs and plate press there too.. and my plates lol.. also have an order coming in from themwith beer steins and shot glasses tommorow to work on.. the mug wraps also work on the beer steins and im getting a shot glass wrap..

as to the juicydrops .. oo yeah they are great.. they come with the designs both in flat images (tiffs) and huge files with all the layers.. and some of the designs have like 20 layers.. .. those are great when you just wanna work with part of a design..


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

mystysue said:


> i actually use mug wraps.. and cook them in a toaster oven.. the mug wraps are great cuse you really can cover more of the mug..
> and i can cook several mugs at a time..
> 
> The statue of liberity design is one of the juicy drops from this site.
> ...


i'm about to have a vinyl banner made full color- 2 foot by 4 foot just printed from my artwork file with 4 grommets for 26.95 in san dimas- but since your in pasadena and i'm in los angeles- would you beat that deal and i need it by wednesday. thanks i'd rather support a forum member when i can


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks for the concideration howrdstern and i think its great to use forum members when we can.. .. good idea..

but as for the banners.. with the quality we print and our after printing finishing.. we get more than that wholesale to others in our trade.. (the members here count as that). We print top quality.. 140 -300 dpi all sides hemed.. and grommeted where the customer wants.. .. but we also coat ours with a scratch resistant, uv protection that adds a gloss and makes the colors pop.. 

we get 10.oo a sq foot retail and 7.50 a sqft wholesale (to others in the trade and from forum members).. but our banners do hold up to constant sun.. and or being put up taken down rolled etc..

Again i thank you for asking, tho.. and if your ever in pasadena area and wanna stop by and see our shop feel free.. 
(i love visitors lol) 
and Rodney I hope none of my post violated any forum rules.. ..

thanks again 
sue


----------



## caribtreasures (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome designs! We do some sublimation also....I know that great feeling of accomplishment....I use Jotopaper to purchase my sub mugs....can anyone give me some help to find a cheaper wholesale supplier of sublimation coffee mugs..please


----------



## gorgall (Feb 21, 2006)

With a bit of tweaking you can do top to bottom in a press.








Gordon


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

gorgall said:


> With a bit of tweaking you can do top to bottom in a press.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok..I'm new to dye sub (just got my ink, mugs, paper and press recently) but I thought you could only do white mugs??? How did you do black???


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

treadhead said:


> How did you do black???


White mug + black ink

[insert mug pun here]


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

If you look by the handle you can see some white area. They do make black mugs with a white patch in them for subbing on now, but I don't like the way they look. You can still see the patch area.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

nice job mysty. i agree with the mugs/mouse pads. we just did a job for shirts/banners/hats and i took a photo that the client supplied and did a 'free' mouse pad for them. I am sure that will result in future orders for the mouse pads. 

we have a big mug order due this week also. you are right, they really pay for themselves. we use the sawgrass inks on an epson 1280 and a dk3 heat press. 

i tried a mug wrap but was pretty confused by it (easily done!) since you like visitors maybe i can stop by your shop sometime and get some pointers on the wraps. 

i always like seeing what others are doing. it is a lot of fun.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Binki.. sure you can stop by.. i wouldnt mind a bit..
i too like seeing what others are doing.. so i understand completely.. and dont mind showing you how we are using the mug wraps..
I am also getting the wraps in for the shot glasses in today..


----------



## clayboyrat (Dec 1, 2008)

Old thred with no answer about the black print. I've never seen black sub blanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There are two kinds of black sublimation mugs. one is total black...when you press the image it is hardly visible but when hot liquid is added the mug turns white....showing the image. the second black mug has a white space to sublimate the image on.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

clayboyrat said:


> Old thred with no answer about the black print. I've never seen black sub blanks


 
In addition to what Charles said, it was answered with this:



solmu said:


> White mug + black ink


If you notice the handle of the mug is white. That was a design with a black background.


PS: and *wahhh* - I thought Mystysue was back.


----------



## clayboyrat (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you both. I see the white handle now. hmm it looked like it was a black mug at first. Good job. I have seen the color change mugs. Pricy though.


----------



## Mike B (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi your mugs look great .How much do you charge for them?


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

How can I sublimate with a laser,if sublimation inks are only made for ink jets?


----------



## clayboyrat (Dec 1, 2008)

ino said:


> How can I sublimate with a laser,if sublimation inks are only made for ink jets?


 From what I've read not just any Ink Jet. Has to be an Epson type printer. So do what I did. Buy a cheap Epson.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ino said:


> How can I sublimate with a laser,if sublimation inks are only made for ink jets?


 
Dye sub toner works in a laser printer. Look up "sublimation toner" or "dye sub toner"... and you will find more info on that.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I believe that Colorstar Ink has sublimation laser toner. It is not cheap but then neither is dye sub ink


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I believe there is also a form of laser transfer paper that can be used on mugs without the sublimation laser toner, however the mugs require a glazing process afterwards. Heard some bad things about the process and I think pad printing or sublimation are the most common mug decoration now.


----------



## steelearts (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Susan,
Very cool mugs you make. Thanks for sharing. May I ask you found that the mugs from Cost Graphic fade in the dish washer? I bought mugs from them years ago and the mugs faded super fast in the dish washer. This went on for about 6 month till I found a better mug, it does not fade in the dish washer (over 2 years and washing) it's heaver and whiter, from Mark and Associates in Mira Loma, CA and in the last 5 months about 1/3 of the lots is BAD. Ouch! Now I am looking for another vendor in CA. Are you happy with the Coast Graphic mugs? Thanks for you help. I really need it 
Diane


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Diane,

Conde (www.conde.com) has a new shipping warehouse in CA... just not sure what the exact location is. I also think that Johnson Plastics has an office there as well - just not sure if they stock things there or not. Just some other alternatives for you.

Mark


----------



## steelearts (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Mark,
I shall order some samples from them, thanks. I just talked to Marck & Assoc. and they will credit me for the bad mugs. She said I was the only one that complained. They stand by there product and that's wonderful, yeah!
Diane


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

It's hard to tell, but I think it is a white mug, that they printed the black all the way to the top, that is why the handle is white, and probably the inside as well. Looks nice tho.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

The last time I delt with Mark & Assoc. I had some bad tiles. They had me send some samples back to them and said yes we agree with everything you said, so what. Their statement was " What do you want for that price?" I have never bought anything from them since and never will.


----------



## steelearts (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh no! that's bad business. Thanks for sharing. I am taking my business else where. Time to move on and try another company. I am eager to find good quality products  
Diane


----------

